# Chief of Police Johnny Hamilton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Chief of Police Johnny Hamilton 
*New Ellenton Police Department
South Carolina*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 28, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 55
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 28, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Johnny Hamilton was killed in an automobile accident while en route to the South Carolina Criminal Justice Academy in Columbia. His patrol car collided with another vehicle at the intersection of Walker Street and Poole Road in the town of Perry.
Agency Contact Information
New Ellenton Police Department
200 Main Street
PO Drawer 459
New Ellenton, SC 29809

Phone: (803) 652-7770

_*Please contact the New Ellenton Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Chief Hamilton and Fellow Brother


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Chief.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------

